# Mid Life Crisis For The 710



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, chaps,...the 710 has had a mid life crisis...(and I don't blame her after bringing up our two boys! :lol: ) She wants a Cabriolet, and the choices are the Peugeot 308CC and the Renault Meganne CC. Went to a Peugeot AD to look at the 308 and were offered a cracking deal...a brand new 308CC, with all the bells and whistles (apart from leather seats...but hey!...who wants them in a convertable...cold in winter, and roasting in summer) for Â£19,000...a massive 25% off list of around Â£25K...add in the Â£2k we should get for our present jalopy, and that's around Â£17K. Looked at the Renault Megane, but not impressed with the cockpit layout or the squarer rear end. Have heard that Renaults are notorious for serious electrical problems with the dash board display. Personally, I think the Pug is the sportier looking car.....would value the opinions of any owners or members before I commit. Some pics, so you can see what I'm on about.

The Peugeot 308CC...










...and the Renault Megane CC...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been done like this before, bought her the new motor, spent a fortune on doing up the house. She sold the house and fecked off with the motor. Buy her some new slippers and tell her to behave herself then if it does go boobies up with a toyboy at least you still have your coin in the bank of Roger. Or if its on the hire purchase put it in her name then you won't be left to pay for it while she's out and about scoping younger models.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Bond...but not very helpful at this moment in time! :lol:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, nice to have a choice! Never owned a cab, but style wise I prefer the Renault.

I'm not sure I'd worry to about electrics too much, we've had a Citroen for 10 years that hasn't missed a beat, every single switch works as it should and Peugeot share a lot of the components.

Mind you before this we had one that spent more time in the garage than it did on the road 

Not a great help!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Odo said:


> Wow, nice to have a choice! Never owned a cab, but style wise I prefer the Renault.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd worry to about electrics too much, we've had a Citroen for 10 years that hasn't missed a beat, every single switch works as it should and Peugeot share a lot of the components.
> 
> ...


Have to agree...our present runabout is a Citroen Xsara Picasso Exclusive which we've had since new in 2003...never had a problem, and still going strong.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Nice one, Bond...but not very helpful at this moment in time! :lol:


You can thank me later, I have three ex wives so I have a bit of an inside line on this sort thing.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi there,

Up to you and your Mrs entirely of course, but look what else you could get for Â£19,000..........................

http://www.autotrade...age/1?logcode=p

18 months old, less than 2,000 miles on the clock so it's pretty much new; and it's a VW. :thumbup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

We had the Renault Meganne, but on a 06 plate.

And we did have a fair few issues with it, luckily it was only known faults and after shouting at a few people, we had them put right FOC

First and the main issue throughout our ownership was the bally thing leaked, very badly, luckily we took it back within the 3 years warranty, and I argued the fact after the 3 years were up, that they should have cured the leaking roof within the warranty period!

It must have been down the dealers 4 or 5 times to have the roof realigned, they had the nerve to blame where we parked it was twisting the body!!

The other thing, again a known issue, was one of the rear side windows stopped going down with the roof.

I managed to find on a Renault forum, that some members had been told that as long as the car was under 5 years old and not over a certain mileage, Renault would sort the problem FOC,

Again I had to fight my case with the manager to get that sorted FOC.

We wouldn't have another!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Can't speak for the new Megane, but I had one of the previous shape from new (the 'shakin that ass' shape) and it was a dog.

Lost count of the number of times it went in for warranty work. I'll never buy another Renault.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My girlfriend is thinking about selling her superb Toyota mr2 roadster, I think she wants about Â£3.5k plus an extra Â£500 for the matching hardtop. You could buy that and have enough left over for a pair of his & hers Rolex...

If you're interested I could pm a few pics, I'd rather not hijack this thread with a blatant sales plug!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, Bond...but not very helpful at this moment in time! :lol:
> ...


This is one beautiful woman I've married...I've had the privilege of being married to her for twenty years (after being married to the wife from hell for 12 years...yes...I've been there too!) She can have anything she wants, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Why not buy a one year old one for half the price? French cars lose money faster than Greek bankers working at HBOS!

We have a 2006 megane 1.9dci, and other than a few crash marks it has been reliable. Can't blame the French for my 710's lack of parking skills!

Do you have to have a four seater? If so look for an older BMW , Mercedes or Audi .

Two seater? Porsche boxster

The Germans just build better cars than the French, so you can go older without as much fear.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Why not buy a one year old one for half the price?


Well..that's the point...they had a one year old 308CC with 6000 miles on it for Â£15K...the deal I got was for a new top of the range model, for just Â£4K more, due to a sales drive...the normal price is Â£24K. Factor in the trade in value of my old car (Â£2K), and once the wife has beaten the guy down into giving her 18" alloys, car mats, etc etc (he'll be crying into his tea, watching all his commission going down the pan! :lol: ) we'll be sorted. I shall be going for a walk while all this is going on as it's too embarassing to watch...she eats salesmen for breakfast! :yes:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, Bond...but not very helpful at this moment in time! :lol:
> ...


I only have one ex- wife, you're clearly a much better catch than I.

What's your secret?


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I probably won't be thanked for this post, but of all the cars you see on the hard shoulder, how many of them are French? In my opinion it's a good 95%. Without meaning to sound b1tchy, I wouldn't touch a French car with yours!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> You can thank me later, I have three ex wives so I have a bit of an inside line on this sort thing.


Me too ! .... my friends swear it's because I'm hooked on wedding cake....... :huh:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

my sister had the pug , which was a cracking car, tho remember you have no bootspace once the roof is down (as the lot folded in the boot) , so you lose any space for suitcases etc if traveling away. as already suggested i'd push for a used model and maybe suggest spending the money saved on a boob job -that way everyone will be happy


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

lewjamben said:


> I probably won't be thanked for this post, but of all the cars you see on the hard shoulder, how many of them are French? In my opinion it's a good 95%. Without meaning to sound b1tchy, I wouldn't touch a French car with yours!


Thanks for your honest opinion, Lewis..I'd rather folk said what they mean rather than skirt around the issue. Have to say, though, that I've had/driven several French cars, and never had a problem yet...we've had our Citroen Xsara Picasso for 10 years from new. As I mentioned earlier, Renault's were notorious for having electrical problems, and a Renault mechanic I spoke to recently said that 95% of the problems they deal with were still electrical...usually the dashboard display packs up.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't buy a French car.............thousands of people do though! How about a Mazda ?!!! Ive never had a French car, but that's just me! Hmmmmmm I don't know this post is in such small typing? Ill have to wait until my daughter surfaces so she can tell me what Ive done!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Why can't she want an MX5 like a normal woman? Best present I ever bought my good lady, I get loads of fun from it. (The car). :thumbup:

Don't know about the quality of Pug v Renault but I can see that the Pug is pug ugly, the lines are all wrong (to be able hide the roof) it looks ridiculous, makes the Renault look like a Ferrari..


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the input...she's made her decision...it's the Peugeot.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Thanks for all the input...she's made her decision...it's the Peugeot.


Was it the colour that decided it for her? :lol: Seems to be the deciding factor for most women I know :yes:

Hope she enjoys it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks ace does that pug.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RTM Boy said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the input...she's made her decision...it's the Peugeot.
> ...


Yep...she wanted the white...it seems to be the 'in' colour these days..but then white cars were all the rage 20 years ago. However today's whites seem a lot 'whiter' than the off white or creamy white that was available in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Looks ace does that pug.


The new 308CC has much rounder lines than the old 307CC...the front has been re designed, but the biggest difference is the rounded boot. It's shorter than the Megane's boot, and doesn't look so 'boxy'. You can still easily fit two medium sized suitcases under the safety blind in the boot when the roof's down.The interior is also much better laid out, better quality, and superbly styled.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Odo said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, nice to have a choice! Never owned a cab, but style wise I prefer the Renault.
> ...


Snap! Same as we've got 

Anyway glad you are sorted, now we just need a summer...


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Odo said:


> Anyway glad you are sorted, now we just need a summer...


And therein lies the problem, we packed in convertibles after a good number of years of buying them when we started to tot up just how little time we spent with the roof down.

Having said that if the missis really wants one then it's better to get it done then she will know exactly what they are about, good luck, hope you enjoy it whatever the choice.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, she's upped the game today...now it's the 'Rowland Garros' special edition she's after....? (Who ever the [email protected] he is, apart from being a sponsor of the French open tennis circuit)....includes special leath.....do I really give a t0ss.... :lol:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Just get her an MX-5 and be done with it. That way you'll be able to take it out without looking (shall we say) feminine!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

lewjamben said:


> Just get her an MX-5 and be done with it. That way you'll be able to take it out without looking (shall we say) feminine!


Sadly, there's two obstacles in the way...firstly, it's Japanese...and she wont have a Japanese car...secondly, it's a 2 seater...and we have to get two teenage boys in the back..... :sadwalk:


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > Just get her an MX-5 and be done with it. That way you'll be able to take it out without looking (shall we say) feminine!
> ...


How do you propose to get 2 teenage boys in the back? chop their legs off?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Omegamaniac said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > lewjamben said:
> ...


They fit easily...we tried! :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This is what she's/(I've) ordered...the first 20 seconds are in foreign, but the vid kicks in after that....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, Roger I had to turn the music way down low so my 710 didnâ€™t hear. Enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I've been done like this before, bought her the new motor, spent a fortune on doing up the house. She sold the house and fecked off with the motor. Buy her some new slippers and tell her to behave herself then if it does go boobies up with a toyboy at least you still have your coin in the bank of Roger. Or if its on the hire purchase put it in her name then you won't be left to pay for it while she's out and about scoping younger models.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 At least you never mentioned the golf lessons. Seriously Rodger, I hope she appreciates it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Haggis said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I've been done like this before, bought her the new motor, spent a fortune on doing up the house. She sold the house and fecked off with the motor. Buy her some new slippers and tell her to behave herself then if it does go boobies up with a toyboy at least you still have your coin in the bank of Roger. Or if its on the hire purchase put it in her name then you won't be left to pay for it while she's out and about scoping younger models.
> ...


Oh....she will.....I'm never going to let her forget it... :lol:


----------

